#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-03
<cinerama_> test
<shantorn> thefinn93, do you recall the ppa
<thefinn93> one sec
<thefinn93> i'll pull it up
<thefinn93> http://j.mp/rmx93F
<thefinn93> shantorn, http://j.mp/rmx93F
<thefinn93> shantorn, report back when you get it
<thefinn93> or dont
<shantorn> rebooting now
<thefinn93> alright
<thefinn93> good luck
<thefinn93> so how'd it go?
<thefinn93> clearly not completely ruined
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> maybe so
<shantorn_> well it wont let me login
<shantorn_> same error i got last time
<thefinn93> which is?
<shantorn_> failed to load session "gnome" and i tried ubuntu and got failed to load "ubunut"
<thefinn93> oh
<thefinn93> were there any other options?
<shantorn_> concole
<thefinn93> oh
<thefinn93> hmm
<thefinn93> try running aptitude and installing gnome-session
<thefinn93> or fixing it
<thefinn93> from tty1
<thefinn93> oh shit i gtg
<thefinn93> best of luck
<goddard> hey does usb 3 work for you guys?
<goddard> I have two threads I am trying to solve anyone have ideas let me know http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1816495   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164
<bkerensa> oh
<bkerensa> thought I should mention this channel is now logged :)
<bkerensa> Well guys were still waiting for Ubuntu LoCo Council to list us on loco.ubuntu.com and not sure how long this process takes
<bkerensa> HI
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> HI!
<thefinn93> :D
<goddard> you guys use a software firewall helper for your ip tables?
<bkerensa> nah
<bkerensa> just terminal here
<goddard> firewall builder sounded interesting especially its push feature
<goddard> maybe for you to since you are gonna setup some servers
<goddard> damn didn't realize how late it was
<goddard> new nvidia drivers came out still didn't fix the issue i made a forum post about it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11113783#post11113783  if anyone can help let me know
<goddard> im out
<shantorn> morning all
<shantorn> good morning all
<bkerensa> Hello All... Hope you are having a super-charged morning!
<thefinn93> totally...
<bkerensa> finn whats ur fb url I wanna add u
<thefinn93> http://facebook.com/finniswatchingyou
<bkerensa> lol I cant add u
<bkerensa> :P
<thefinn93> send me yours, i'll add you
<bkerensa> http://www.facebook.com/bkerensa <--- consistent in branding
<thefinn93> of course
<thefinn93> i'm usually consistant
<thefinn93> but my facebook is different
<thefinn93> because screw facebook
<bkerensa> :P I saw you at their booth
<thefinn93> yeah
<bkerensa> You know you would take a job for them
<bkerensa> :D
<thefinn93> telling them how much they suck
<thefinn93> :D
<bkerensa> are you going to be at Jono's weekly Q&A on ustream?
<thefinn93> i wasn't aware of it
<thefinn93> where
<bkerensa> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<thefinn93> when is it?
<thefinn93> 11?
<thefinn93> that's what it looks like based on past streams
<bkerensa> 11am
<bkerensa> every wednesday
<thefinn93> kk
<bkerensa> I have only been to one before
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: dont forget offtopic
 * MarkDude will add it later
<bkerensa> hi
<thefinn93> ...
<goddard> hi
<goddard> no one has been able to fix my two problems yet haha darn
<goddard> so i have a 64 bit operating system but half the drivers are 32 how do they work with that
<goddard> i was looking at a lot of my drivers and some are 32 bit
<thefinn93> should work
<goddard> it works but does it hurt performance
<thefinn93> proly
<goddard> i wonder what a completely non-backwards compatible pc looks like
<goddard> all update software hardware and drivers without the old crap
<thefinn93> http://i.imgur.com/1eEh9.png
<goddard> i wonder if anyone has done tests
<thefinn93> unrelated
<goddard> haha
<thefinn93> off to do shit, then to pack for defcon
<thefinn93> i hear there are gonna be feds there, like actively recruiting
<goddard> you going huh
<goddard> nice i went to 18
<thefinn93> nice
<goddard> it was fun
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> i expect it to be fun
<goddard> turn off your bluetooth and wifi
<goddard> and be ready to crack some bades
<thefinn93> i was planning on wiping my Ubuntu install
<goddard> badges
<thefinn93> yep
<thefinn93> also, got tunneling setup on a VPS should I need to get online
<goddard> smart
<goddard> man now i wanna go
<thefinn93> book a plane
<thefinn93> go
<thefinn93> or drive
<thefinn93> tickets are $150
<goddard> when does it start?
<thefinn93> tomorrow
<goddard> haha
<thefinn93> not many of the talks happen then
<thefinn93> just sort of getting started
<thefinn93> stuff starts happening on friday
<goddard> gonna have to think about it .. it is so tempting
<thefinn93> it'll be fun
<thefinn93> i gtg tho
<thefinn93> pack and shit
<thefinn93> bye
<goddard> let me crash in your room!
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> better use bleachbit to do a wipe
<bkerensa> and make sure your iptables, roothunter and everything is primed and ready
<bkerensa> :)
<thefinn93> bkerensa, gonna wipe my main system
<thefinn93> like trash it and expand the BT5 partition to everything
<thefinn93> might reinstall that
<thefinn93> i got BT5 32bit on accident
<goddard> you staying at the rivera?
<goddard> riviera
<goddard> if i can get a free plane ticket im going
<thefinn93> staying at the rio
<thefinn93> where the con is
<goddard> let me sleep on your floor i dont stink that bad :D
<thefinn93> na
<thefinn93> can't
<thefinn93> my dad's, um, accompanying me
<thefinn93> he doesn't trust me in vegas alone
<thefinn93> I said ok because he's paying for the trip, my college, etc
<goddard> damn lucky bastard
<goddard> thats cool if i can get the plane ticket cheap im sure i can find some ones floor to crash on
<thefinn93> yeah
<thefinn93> tweet about it
<thefinn93> #defcon
<thefinn93> someone will help out
<goddard> plus the BBQ you get a chance to talk to a lot of people
<thefinn93> ask pdx2600, other groups that you're associated with
<thefinn93> yeah
<goddard> oh nice didn't think about the pdx2600
<thefinn93> yeah they're not too big, but worth a try
<thefinn93> have you ever been there?
<thefinn93> oh and i'm sure some guys from brainsilo are going
<goddard> i went to 18
<goddard> i paid for everything then
<thefinn93> damn
<goddard> was fun but i had my girlfriend with me
<goddard> now i will go by myself
<thefinn93> my girlfriend would not come with me to that
<goddard> so no need for all the frills
<thefinn93> yeah
<goddard> yeah dont bring her
<goddard> unless she likes computers
<goddard> mine was so bored and it divided my time
<thefinn93> yep
<thefinn93> that's what mine would do
<goddard> i had to go to a talk or two then do something fun for her
<thefinn93> except she wouldn't come in the first place
<goddard> haha
<thefinn93> "you want me to go to some convention halfway across the country with you? and it's about something I don't even care about?"
<goddard> haha
<thefinn93> lol
<thefinn93> there's a #defcon on freenode
<thefinn93> topic was set in 2008
<thefinn93> one other idler
<thefinn93> lets try efnet
<thefinn93> invite only
<thefinn93> this does NOT belong on the ontopic channel
 * thefinn93 goes to #ubuntu-or-us-offtopic
<goddard> we have an offtopic channel as well ? good for planning ahead but not popular enough yet for that :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-04
<shantorn> evening all
<shantorn> thefinn93, the breakage of gnome-shell has to do with my dual video card and driver setup, its a known bug i found out
<thefinn93> ah
<thefinn93> ok
<shantorn> i run the bumblebee video switching stuff and it appears to play poorly with adding gnome-shell
<shantorn> guess i will wait for a little bit of improvement
 * bkerensa slaps _bkerensa
<bkerensa> _bkerensa: You now have a mission! You will be my new World Community Grid node
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa>  -----------
<bkerensa>    name: c4cw_target04_074298399_0
<bkerensa>    WU name: c4cw_target04_074298399
<bkerensa>    project URL: http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/
<bkerensa>    report deadline: Sun Aug 14 03:40:36 2011
<bkerensa> my Cloud Computing Session should have this workunit done in under 40 mins
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> better time out :) I spun that cloud server down awhile ago
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> gnight
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Morning all
<bkerensa> Hi MarkDude
<MarkDude> Hey there bkerensa
<shantorn> hows the day
<goddard> thefinn93: how is it
<goddard> thefinn93: lots of hot babes!!
<goddard> haha
<bkerensa> Hi Everyone
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-05
<thefinn93> goddard, yeah, also lots of fat neckbeards
<shantorn> good evening
<goddard> never herad of a neck beard
<goddard> right on!
<goddard> hey my laptop has an antenna slot
<goddard> Awesome
<goddard> what antenna can i get for it now that is the question
<shantorn> hello
<goddard> hi there pal
<shantorn> hows your evening
<goddard> not bad although got a lot of work to do
<shantorn> i have a lot of school work to do
<shantorn> just had the os drive on my desktop fail so i am in a world of hurt
<goddard> damn what brand and how old is it?
<shantorn> its a seagate and its from 2004
<shantorn> clickyt clack like atrain on a railroad track
<goddard> did you take it apart and check and see if the disk is in tact?
<shantorn> not yet
<goddard> thats what i would do then just buy another and swap out the good junk
<goddard> im not 100% sure that would work since ive never done it
<goddard> but it makes sense
<shantorn> i dont think it works that way, oyu would have to have the same drive for parts swap
<shantorn> any conversations on the newest ubuntu coming down the pipe?
<shantorn> is anyone about?
<bkerensa> :) I hope everyone is coming to Ubuntu Global Jam in Portland in September.... You will get a free Ubuntu Global Jam shirt
<bkerensa> :)
<shantorn> whenprecisely is it or better yet do you have a link
<shantorn> bkerensa, how do i redeem that free ebook, i registered at the website but didnt not see an area to choose a book or any offer
<shantorn> also how do i become a team membver so that ubuntu see's it? i am not listed on our team website
<shantorn> oh i think i have it figured
<shantorn> good mprning
<shantorn> morning*
<bkerensa> shantorn: No idea I havent even used one of thouse ebook coupons yet :)
<MarkDude> bkrensa- what sort of support are you doing?
<bkerensa> Just general stuff
<bkerensa> whatever I stuff I actually know about :)
<MarkDude> like what does circle of friends mean?
<bkerensa> or can readily google a solution
<MarkDude> lol
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> no like audio config
<bkerensa> server stuff
<bkerensa> :)
<MarkDude> How many islands doe Mark S own?
<MarkDude> Oh, future reference
<bkerensa> less then Redhat, Inc :)
 * MarkDude is MARK
<MarkDude> owner of Ubuntu is MArk S
<MarkDude> Got it?
<bkerensa> lol
<MarkDude> Rumor has it he admires that I am an A-hole
<MarkDude> Dont know if I beleive it ho :P
<bkerensa> hi jhmextern
<jhmextern> hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> brb guys
<goddard> did you just call him a ho MarkDude
<goddard> :D
<MarkDude> goddard, why yes I did
 * MarkDude will pretend it was on purpose
<goddard> MarkDude: haha
<MarkDude> and hope he does not call me out on violation of CoC
<MarkDude> :D
<goddard> violation of cockadoodledo
<goddard> MarkDude: have i bothered you about my problems yet?
<goddard> thefinn93: upload your cd so i can download it!!
<goddard> i went and bought OS X yesterday
<goddard> $29
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> why
<MarkDude> What are your issues? goddard
<goddard> bkerensa: i was waiting for you to ask
<goddard> HACKINTOSH!!!!
<bkerensa> I see
<goddard> bkerensa: i gotta make an app for the iphone
<bkerensa> I considered doing it once but OSX ehh
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Just download the tools and make it on Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> ?
<goddard> they only allow you to build on mac
<goddard> seriously nutz
<goddard> they even say on their software cd "Design by Apple in California"
<goddard> Designed :D
<goddard> like that some how makes it cooler?
<goddard> Californian's made their state broke now they are moving HERE!! Oh NOO!11!
<goddard> MarkDude: i would tell you my issues but for some reason i can't click out of this window
<MarkDude> And driving up housing costs no less
<goddard> another bug
<goddard> yep
<goddard> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164          ----------            http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1817164
<goddard> brb
<goddard> ok back
<goddard> MarkDude: so any ideas on how i can end my misery with these bugs?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: You still need to make that acct so I can transfer your .com
<MarkDude> Um, decide that you always want to fix stuff and go to Arch
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> maybe gentoo
<goddard> oh no
<goddard> gentoo NOO!!!
 * MarkDude was going to say more, but this channel is logged
<MarkDude> \and poking bears is not good
<MarkDude> Maybe use Puppy Linux also
<goddard> haha i had a class where we used that
 * bkerensa whips out his credit card to pay for something for ubuntu oregon
<goddard> nice what you buyin?
<goddard> pizza :D
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-06
<bkerensa> hmm upgrading desktop from LTS to 10.10 to resolve a usb issue :)
<bkerensa> :) Wifi USB Adapter is solid now
<bkerensa> Hi
<shantorn> good morning
 * bkerensa scratches head
<shantorn> what are you up to?
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> idk procrastinating going to bed since I need to be up early
<shantorn> ah well i went to bed at 8, was so pooped from hte day now i am up at this ungodly hour
<bkerensa> I figure I can stay up till 3am then grab some dutch bros in the morning :P
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> Im up till atleast 2am daily
<shantorn> you still in your 20's
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> Insomnia though
<bkerensa> :P
<shantorn> when i hit around 24 it stopped working for me
<shantorn> 34*
<shantorn> say have you done any playing with ubun 11.10
<bkerensa> Yeah
<bkerensa> dont like it
<bkerensa> :)
<shantorn> why for?
<bkerensa> I run Natty Classic on my laptop and my desktop I'm running 10.10
<bkerensa> I dont like Natty
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I mean I dont like Unity
<shantorn> structurally or the interface?
<shantorn> ah ha
<bkerensa> its to memory hoggish
<bkerensa> and its uhh crayola crayon gui
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I like simple and basic
<bkerensa> brb
<shantorn> wb
<bkerensa> thx
<bkerensa> Running Xbuntu right now
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I think I might totally switch
<shantorn> what makes it better?
<bkerensa> Its lean (lightweight) uses far less cpu/memory but all the same functionality
<bkerensa> If I had as many apps running in Ubuntu that I have up in Xubuntu then I would freeze up
<bkerensa> :P
<shantorn> oh wow
<bkerensa> yeah
<shantorn> better setup for mid resource machines?
<bkerensa> my desktop has 500mb of ram
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> yeah
<shantorn> makes sense
<shantorn> say are you a student?
<shantorn> i am
<bkerensa> my laptop has 4GB and Dual Core but I still might switch to Xbuntu on it just so I can put more resources to crunching
<bkerensa> Not currently
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> I might go back to PCC in the Spring
<shantorn> i may have landed the ultimate job for me with the family i have, a park host 1 mile from my kids school and its has 4 playgrounds less than 1 minute walk from the house, lol and they pay me
<bkerensa> Where do you study?
<bkerensa> Park Host isnt a bad gig at all I have a friend who did it in California and he loved it
<shantorn> information  systems, used to be compuer specialist. I have been doing computers since 92 but finaly figured out i need a degree to make any advancement
<bkerensa> not true!
<bkerensa> :)
<shantorn> lower columbia college in longview
<bkerensa> If you got the knowledge and a few certifications
<bkerensa> and go to a few cons you can land a job
<bkerensa> I saw so many people get jobs on the spot at OSCOn
<bkerensa> no resume... nothing just talking
<shantorn> i also part owner in http://www.mpcu.com/
<shantorn> really
<shantorn> this next quarter i should get prepped and tested for the network+ cert and have been studying for the linux+ cert
<shantorn> i just love computers and have since i was a kid when i got my vic 20
<shantorn> did you keel over?
<shantorn> morning pizza
 * bkerensa is going to be mobile must of the day... Gotta leave Portland for family stuff and head south :)
<bkerensa> :D
<shantorn> whats going on fella's
#ubuntu-us-or 2011-08-07
<shantorn> evening all
<goddard> yo
<shantorn> howdy, whats new
<shantorn> anyone feel like chatting tonight?
<shantorn> whats up bk?
<thefinn93> shantorn, join #ubuntu-us-or-offtipic
<thefinn93> topic*
<jhmextern> thefinn93; thanks for approving my membership in the ubuntu-us-or so fast. my name is Jorge and happy to be here.
<thefinn93> jhmextern, no problem
<thefinn93> nice to meet you
<jhmextern> Thanks, and nice to meet you too.
<thefinn93> where in Oregon are you from?
<jhmextern> I am in Newport
<thefinn93> cool
<thefinn93> any chance you're currently at DefCon?
<jhmextern> not a chance, I am enjoying the nice weather in Newport.
<thefinn93> ah cool
<thefinn93> it's a balmy 106 degrees here
<thefinn93> but i prefer to stay inside
<shantorn> welcome jhmextern
<shantorn> i am new as well
<thefinn93> define "new"
<jhmextern> We are at 56 degrees here. Nice and cool
<thefinn93> i found out about Ubuntu Oregon in April
<shantorn> new to the ubunut ug
<thefinn93> ok ok
<shantorn> io tried to join a year ago but alas nothing came of it until you and bk came along
<jhmextern> I learned about ubuntu-or long time ago but there was no activity
<thefinn93> cool
<shantorn> same
<shantorn> its nice to see life
<shantorn> and fellow users
<shantorn> of ubuntu that is
<thefinn93> yeah
<shantorn> i will be in newport next weekend actualy, a lil camping and site seeing
<shantorn> i havent been there in years
<shantorn> jhmextern, what flavor of ubuntu you running
<jhmextern> using 10.04 in our office
<jhmextern> everything ubuntu
<shantorn> basic interfgace or unity?
<jhmextern> basic
<shantorn> solid
<jhmextern> yep
<shantorn> i am getting used to unity, its not bad just different
<thefinn93> cool
<shantorn> have either of you used crashplan backup system?
<jhmextern> nop
<jhmextern> We use rsync
<thefinn93> i pretty much do the same
<shantorn> i like crash plan even the free it allows me to use any os and backup over lan to my central system very simply and with a gui, i have not learned rsync
<thefinn93> huh
<thefinn93> cool
<jhmextern> i prefer command line
<shantorn> http://www.crashplan.com/
<shantorn> i am not new to cli but havent taken the time for the full benefit
<shantorn> hello bkerensa
<bkerensa> hi
<shantorn> what are you up to this evening
<goddard> i am trying to run a file that i can clearly see but says it doesn't exist
<goddard> haha
<shantorn> yikes
<goddard> doesn't make sense
<shantorn> have you tried moving the file and then running it
<bkerensa_> hmm
<bkerensa_> :)
<bkerensa_> ghost
<shantorn> brb
<shantorn> has any of you used e4rat?
<thefinn93> what's that?
<goddard> arg!!
<thefinn93> Improving Startup Times by Physical Block Reallocation
<thefinn93> interesting
<goddard> ..
<shantorn> i am looking for data that shows how governemts are restricting the use of or access to certain data
<jhmextern> yep, interesting never used it
<shantorn> http://www.howtogeek.com/69753/how-to-cut-your-linux-pcs-boot-time-in-half-with-e4rat/
<shantorn> i havent yet gotten it ti create the logs
<goddard> my boot times is pretty fast already
<goddard> what is the percetange increase?
<bkerensa_> cool
<bkerensa_> :)
<goddard> this is insane
<shantorn> what
<goddard> i have a file
<goddard> and it supposedly doesn't exist
<goddard> but i can see it
<goddard> and move it
<goddard> and view it with my terminal but not execute it
<goddard> or hex editor
<goddard> i can view it in hex
<goddard> permissions are set correctly as well
<goddard> no one else has had this problem?
<bkerensa> e4rat is for the win I use it
<bkerensa> xubuntu is kinda wonkish
<bkerensa> it wont let me access grub
<shantorn> good morning MarkDude
<MarkDude> morning shantorn
<shantorn> whats new
<MarkDude> Getting ready to go to b-day party
<shantorn> oh fun i am heading to church and then to the woods for some hiking
<MarkDude> Yay, hiking with awesome trees in PNW
 * MarkDude is finding his coffee is not waking him up as quickly as would be liked
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-07-31
<nathwill> anybody know if upstart was a 10.04 standard?
<shirgall> nathwill: It was in lucid, yes. http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/upstart
<shirgall> Or, if you prefer this way of looking at it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart
<nathwill> yeah, i figured out it was available, wasn't sure if it was a default
<shirgall> Just networking, iirc
<nathwill> gotcha. as long as it's installed on a default lucid install, that's all i need to know :) trying to determine when it's safe to use upstart and in which cases i need to fall back to sysvinit...
<nathwill> thanks for the help!
<bkerensa> meh
<bkerensa> only took 11 months for the debian maintainer to accept the patch
<bkerensa> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=688612
<bkerensa> :)
<lubotu1> Debian bug 688612 in axe "axe: add ${misc:Depends} to depends since package uses debhelper" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<bkerensa> guess it could be worse
<bkerensa> :)
#ubuntu-us-or 2013-08-01
<QIII> kboodu, are you around?
<kboodu> Yes.  Why?
<QIII> You can get your original UF account back.
<kboodu> Oh?
<kboodu> It picked my Ubuntu SSO account (different email addresses) to log me into the Forums.
<kboodu> I've had several different accounts on Ubuntu since I used different email addresses from way back when I first started using Ubuntu in 05.
<QIII> Yes.  Please make a post in the Resolution Centre.  Let the Admins know.  You can get your old account associated with your SSO.
<QIII> You can get it associated once by matching the email address and then you can change your email address on SSO back to whatever you want.
<kboodu> Ok.  I'll see if I can do that.  I've had so many different user accounts.  My signature for the CoC is even off a "deactivated" account.  But I'll see what I can do.  I only had a couple of posts (though those are gone as well).
<QIII> What was in the database is still there.  Just a matter or reassociating it with your old account.
<kboodu> Only SOME of it is still in the database, unfortunately.  (Forums info still is)
<kboodu> Some of the other systems are "gone" now...You can only using SSO (from login)
<kboodu> It's like my IRC issues.  ;0
<kboodu> ;)
<QIII> Well, you can see what you can get back.
<kboodu> Some of which *IS* user error (and a bad memory)!
<QIII> Oh, I excel at limited memory.
<kboodu> I enjoy^h^h^h^h^h suffer from CRS.  (Can't remember....STUFF!)
<kboodu> But it's still pulling my Timothy_J_Bruce instead of my kboodu name.  Oh, well.
<QIII> Mrs. QIII writes my address on the back of my underwear for when I wander the neighborhood.
<kboodu> lol.  Don't worry...I won't tell.  ;)
<QIII> Go to the RC.  They can help you get it sorted out.
<kboodu> Ok.  Where is the Resolution Center? I know I've seen the link before..but now...it's just not in front of me.
<kboodu> <sigh>
<kboodu> I should just play my Minecraft and not worry about it.
<QIII> Under Forum Feedback & Help
<QIII> TF2
<QIII> One of these days I'm going to get to Salem on a Friday night.  Just a bad time to try to get down from PDX after work.
<kboodu> lol.  When is it a good time to get to Salem?
<QIII> Never.
<kboodu> What's in Salem?
<kboodu> If you can / want to share.
<QIII> I am moving your post to the RC.
<kboodu> Ok.  Thanks
<QIII> That's where the Friday night meet ups are.
<kboodu> Ahh...Ok.  I'm so out of touch.  Ever since Cameron left I've been pretty inactive.
<QIII> Moved.  I think Cariboo907 is the only Admin on UF right now.  He'll get to it or one of the other Admins will.
<kboodu> Not a concern....
<QIII> I've just never had the opportunity to make it down there.
<kboodu> Me either.  I went to some of the meetings when it was up here in PDX.
<QIII> Everyone lives up here except for the students...
<kboodu> Hmm.  Didn't know that....A couple used to live out on the coast (Astoria?  somewhere north and one in Lincoln City)...but that was years ago
<QIII> "Everyone" being the greatest portion of the population of Oregon
<kboodu> Well, that is true.  ;)
<kboodu> ok...off for the night. Maybe I'll see you on here tomorrow QIII
<QIII> Later
<kboodu> And thanks for your help.
#ubuntu-us-or 2018-08-01
<zzzADC9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zzzADC9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zzzADC9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zzzADC9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<arza21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<arza21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<arza21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<arza21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<webpigeon16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<webpigeon16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<webpigeon16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<webpigeon16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Aprexer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Aprexer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Aprexer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Aprexer> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<K0HAX9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<K0HAX9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<K0HAX9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<K0HAX9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oldschool^19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<raspimate_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oldschool^19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<raspimate_> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oldschool^19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<oldschool^19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<raspimate_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<raspimate_> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Nazca26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Nazca26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Nazca26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Nazca26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Connection> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Connection> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Connection> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vdamewood29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<vdamewood29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<vdamewood29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<vdamewood29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sockspls16> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sockspls16> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sockspls16> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sockspls16> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Fieldy13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fieldy13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fieldy13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fieldy13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CGML21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CGML21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CGML21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CGML21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<CrunchyChewie4> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CrunchyChewie4> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CrunchyChewie4> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<CrunchyChewie4> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<p3pp3rb0x> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<p3pp3rb0x> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<aphex`> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<aphex`> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<aphex`> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<aphex`> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<iDanoo15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<iDanoo15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<iDanoo15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<iDanoo15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<jwhisnant13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jwhisnant13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<jwhisnant13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jwhisnant13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<justyns> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<justyns> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<justyns> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<justyns> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<fsamareanu27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<fsamareanu27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<fsamareanu27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<fsamareanu27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<badet0s3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<badet0s3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<badet0s3> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<badet0s3> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<w3stside9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<w3stside9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<w3stside9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<w3stside9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cool_Fire> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Cool_Fire> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cool_Fire> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cool_Fire> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<dungodung23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<dungodung23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dungodung23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<dungodung23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<johnlage23> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<johnlage23> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<johnlage23> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<johnlage23> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<lino> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<lino> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<lino> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lino> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ThiefMaster1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ThiefMaster1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ThiefMaster1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ThiefMaster1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Humvee26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Humvee26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Humvee26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Humvee26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Zord14> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Zord14> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Zord14> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Zord14> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nickoe24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<nickoe24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nickoe24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nickoe24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rkta> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rkta> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rkta> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<rkta> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ablackack15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ablackack15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ablackack15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ablackack15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mort7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mort7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mort7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mort7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MikeoftheEast> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MikeoftheEast> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MikeoftheEast> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MikeoftheEast> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<crayon19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<crayon19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<crayon19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<crayon19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bigpresh13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<bigpresh13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bigpresh13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<bigpresh13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<DJones> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<DJones> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<DJones> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<DJones> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Kirito> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Kirito> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Kirito> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Kirito> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<usrX> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<usrX> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<usrX> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<usrX> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<sdx234> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sdx234> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<sdx234> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<sdx234> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<MrHands13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<MrHands13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<MrHands13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<MrHands13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Syfer> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Syfer> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Syfer> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Syfer> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<basic`15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<basic`15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<basic`15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<basic`15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<insidious24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<insidious24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<insidious24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<insidious24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mikedlr3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chew26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Chew26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Chew26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Chew26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<percY-17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<percY-17> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<percY-17> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<percY-17> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Aleszandro> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Aleszandro> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Aleszandro> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Aleszandro> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<garywhite> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<garywhite> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<garywhite> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<garywhite> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Freejack12> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Freejack12> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Freejack12> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Freejack12> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Atlas28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Atlas28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Atlas28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Atlas28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Karasu> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Karasu> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Karasu> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Karasu> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<wiggle> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wiggle> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<wiggle> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wiggle> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Vlad24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Vlad24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Vlad24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Vlad24> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Immune> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Immune> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<NSCLRP-1> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NSCLRP-1> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<NSCLRP-1> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<NSCLRP-1> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<hsiktas7> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hsiktas7> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hsiktas7> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hsiktas7> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<UncleSamuel0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<UncleSamuel0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<UncleSamuel0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<UncleSamuel0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<biberao9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<biberao9> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<biberao9> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<biberao9> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest24892> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest24892> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest24892> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest24892> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<F4RR3LL> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<F4RR3LL> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<F4RR3LL> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<F4RR3LL> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Adbray28> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Adbray28> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Adbray28> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Adbray28> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cheapie29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<cheapie29> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cheapie29> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<cheapie29> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ipv620> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ipv620> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ipv620> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ipv620> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<mattcode> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<mattcode> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<mattcode> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<mattcode> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<StephenS21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<StephenS21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<StephenS21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<StephenS21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Fuchs0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Fuchs0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Fuchs0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Fuchs0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Ellenor13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Ellenor13> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Ellenor13> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Ellenor13> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<NightMonkey21> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<NightMonkey21> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<NightMonkey21> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<NightMonkey21> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Diamond0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Diamond0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Diamond0> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Diamond0> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Azure19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Azure19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Azure19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Azure19> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<brackets24> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<brackets24> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ozymandias26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ozymandias26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ozymandias26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<ozymandias26> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest20927> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest20927> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest20927> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest20927> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest83372> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Guest83372> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest83372> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Guest83372> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<trqx27> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<trqx27> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<trqx27> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<trqx27> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<naos> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<naos> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<naos> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<naos> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oso96_200016> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<oso96_200016> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<oso96_200016> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Thorne> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski77778> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ski77778> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TBloemink20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<TBloemink20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<TBloemink20> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<wxl> we're now moderated folks
<wxl> at least until this all passes over
<nacc> wxl: thanks
<wxl> nacc: np
